# My MAC Collection *PICS*



## kateisgreat (Oct 3, 2006)

still growing, more complete pics (some items are missing) hopefully coming soon, with better lighting.

Lipglass:
flash of flesh
oi oi oi
crystal rose
fleur de light
cultured
poetic license
adventurous
viva glam v
of corset
rayothon
bow belle
pink poodle
elle
soft edge

Lustreglass:
love nectar
spring bean
petal pusher
palatial

Laquer:
wanderlust
pink velvet

Lip Gelee:
saplicious
lilacrush
slicked pink
dewy jube
lu-be-lu
cellopink

Lipstick:
scanty
madame b
flutterby
pink freeze

Lip Conditioner:
gentle coral
summerfete
virtuous violet
miss bunny
daisy daze
pink to make the boys wink

Eyeshadow:
belle azure
electric eel (not in original pot due to horrible depotting accident)
say yeah (someone broke this on me last week)
living pink
angelcake
pink papillon
white frost
black tied
chrome yellow
bitter
meadowland
metamorph
plum
lucky green
stars n rockets
humid
vex
endless love
soulsong
updo

Fluidlines:
black track
royal wink
waveline

Paint:
magrittes
bare canvas

Glitter Liner:
glamourgold
peacocky

Pigment/Glitter:
pink opal
lovely lily
golden olive
blue
deckchair
lustdust
naked (mini)
teal (mini)
rose (mini)
blue brown (mini)
kitschmas (mini)
silver glitter (1/4tsp sample)

Face/ Etc:
freeform iridescent pressed powder
select spf foundation
good as gold pearlizer
rose d'or bronzing stick
12 pan palette
266 brush x 2
holiday brush clutch
239 brush
129 brush
219 brush

PICS:






other drugstore stuff/some highend stuff not much though. Just my lowend lip stuff, need to tidy the drawer for the eye and etc stuff.


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 3, 2006)

lovely collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 3, 2006)

great collection


----------



## kateisgreat (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks girls


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

look at that collection it's awesome!!!!!!!!


----------

